# Sengende Hitze - (Wald-)Brandgefahr



## Biotopfan (22. Juni 2017)

(Dies ist ein Teil eines Beitrages aus einem anderen Thema)

Ey..da fängt doch tatsächlich grad einer an Unkraut abzufackeln. 20m weiter beginnt der Wiesengrund, der bis zum Wald reicht..der hat doch echt en Dubbe.
Wär nicht das erstemal, das die Feuerwehr anrückt.hätte große Lust dem gleich schonmal profilaktisch die Feuerwehr auf den Hals zu hetzen. Aber...mangelnde Zivilcourage und keine Intriganten Züge.
Bei uns ist Waldbrandgefahr. Tztztz

Vg Monika


----------



## Eva-Maria (22. Juni 2017)

Monika,
da solltest Du unbedingt so viel Zivilcourage haben..... bei der Polizei oder auf der Gemeinde anzurufen
und 'Bedenken äußern'. Schaut man sich an wie es in Portugal brennt..... wie viele Menschen, von Tieren ganz zu schweigen,
bereits umgekommen sind, ist jeder potentielle Brandherd eine 'tickende Zeitbombe'.


----------



## Biotopfan (22. Juni 2017)

Er ist fertig...es war übrigrns nicht der verdächtigte Nachbar, sondern ein Gemeindearbeiter, der die eh schon total verdorrte Verkehrsinsel mit Flammenwerfer bearbeitet hat. Auf der andern Straßenseite hat der Bauer Heu gewendet...
Ok, ich gebs zu, bin Hasenfuss, aber die Feuerwehr war wirklich schonmal da, als die Böschung beim Reweparkplatz in Flammen stand. Auch wegen Unkraus abfackeln.
Vg Monika


----------



## mitch (22. Juni 2017)

Eva-Maria schrieb:


> Monika,
> da solltest Du unbedingt so viel Zivilcourage haben..... bei der Polizei oder auf der Gemeinde anzurufen
> und 'Bedenken äußern'.



lieber einmal Zuviel als zu spät oder gar nicht anrufen - wenn man ein Unglück damit verhindern kann - da beißt die Maus keinen Faden ab.


----------



## mitch (22. Juni 2017)

und hier kann jeder mal seine Ecke raussuchen

http://www.dwd.de/DE/leistungen/waldbrandgef/waldbrandgef.html?nn=380288


----------



## pyro (22. Juni 2017)

Ich bin ja selbst bei der Feuerwehr und weis um die Brandgefahr. Beruflich bin ich aber auch Pyrotechniker und ich hab am Samstag ein Hochzeitsfeuerwerk. Mir ist da immer etwas unwohl dabei aber ich werde auf meine Kosten wohl die Feuerwehr als Sicherheitswache samt Tanklöschfahrzeug an den Abbrandplatz stellen.


----------



## Eva-Maria (22. Juni 2017)

Ich habe einmal ein Großfeuer in der Lüneburger Heide erlebt, vor Jahren,
weil wahrscheinlich ein Hirni eine brennende Zigarette weggeworfen hatte.....
das Erdreich unter der Heide brannte / glomm still vor sich in und es brachen immer neue Feuer
an völlig anderen Stellen aus..... ein großes Hotel mit angeschlossenem Reitstall drohte vom Feuer
eingeschlossen zu werden. Eine Freundin von mir hatte dort ihr Pferd stehen, es war mehr als beklemmend,
die ganzen Pferde da rauszubringen..... zu Fuß......


----------



## Wetterleuchten (23. Juni 2017)

Eva-Maria schrieb:


> weil wahrscheinlich ein Hirni eine brennende Zigarette weggeworfen hatte


Eigentlich unglaublich ... 
Kleiner praktischer Tipp am Rande für alle Suchtbolzen außerhalb der zugelassenen Raucherecken (ich gebe hiermit zu, dass ich da auch nicht gänzlich suchtfrei bin): kleines Twist off-Gläschen passt in jeden Rucksack und jede Handtasche, Deckel auf, Kippe rein, Deckel zu und gut is. Macht sich nebenbei auch am Strand oder auf historischem Kopfsteinpflaster und sonstwo gut.


----------

